# Dent In Exterior Door



## TjClark (Jan 25, 2011)

My exterior door has a fist dent from someone punching it. Does anyone know a cheap way to fix this without buying and hanging new door?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 25, 2011)

You can buy "bondo" for metal or wood doors.
Just follow the directions for preparation and mix. Then spread it on and sand down what you do not need.
Good luck.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jan 25, 2011)

As D said, Bondo will probably work for you.
It doesn't shrink and is ready to paint fairly quickly.

Try to scrape out as much of the paint in the dent as you can
so Bondo will stick directly to fiberglass or metal.  It's a great product 
but you only have a short window of time to shape it and smooth it.  
You have to wait until it firms up enough so that it holds its shape and 
doesn't stick when you touch it. If you let it set too long before rough shaping 
you will have a lot of trouble because it gets really hard!

I use a shurform plane to get it down almost to the finish surface.  Then
I sand it with a vibrating sander down to flush. Hand sand a little with
fine sand paper then prime and paint.


----------

